# pics from nipple and elbow



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

late pics from tuesday


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice pics!!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome fish...wish I was there!


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

The title of this thread got me excited!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice hoo, & dolphin! Water looks great!


----------

